# Cruzty pokemon league!



## Justin Rose (Sep 16, 2013)

Im gonna travel with a deck or two of cards and my gameboy. Looking for other pokemon trainers to battle. Let me know I'f there's other travelin pokemon trainers out there!!


----------



## crow jane (Sep 17, 2013)

Fuck.

I just found my purple gameboy color from elementary school.

As soon as I get Pokemon blue, it's ON


----------



## Justin Rose (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm gonna see if I could organize a battle like a day or two before Halloween down in Nola.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Sep 17, 2013)

So awesome, I'd totally be down for something like this.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 27, 2013)

if this turns into an actual thing i am so in. I even have one of those connector cables somewhere around here!


----------

